

Why The Web Will Win. - seshn
http://ses.hn/YN4kyh

======
mikecane
I've said the same thing. I term it "blank hardware." We're already seeing
some convergence with cheap Chinese smartphones at unknown-to-America low
prices. And there's AllWinner, Rockchip, Mediatek, and other CPUs coming on
line to challenge current incumbents. A brand name will still matter for
reliability, warranty, service, exchange/refund, and the ego factor, but
ultimately most of them will be indistinguishable from one another on the
inside.

EDIT: Typo correction.

------
anon1385
The page is broken: it doesn't show the post when Javascript is disabled.

------
chris_dcosta
This is not really a well thought out discussion.

